# Has anyone actually used rhubarb leaves to treat for Varroa?



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

I've read in the past in some OAV threads that one can put rhubarb leaves on your top bars and as the bees chew them up and haul them out, they will be spreading Oxalic Acid and thereby treating for varroa. 

Has anyone actually done this, or is that just one of those speculative urban myth things in beekeeping forums?

I did a quick search for rhubarb. It turned up 109 threads, most of which appeared to be OAV related, but none of which gave a clue in the title as to whether rhubarb was used as a treatment. No time to read them all, so thought I'd just ask the general population if anyone has actually done this. 

I have two very small nucs. One is currently queenless and the other queen is small and while laying, not really doing a bang up job of it. I think they are both doomed unless I combine them with other colonies. I thought maybe I'd give the rhubarb thing a try and see what happens.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I suspect there is not enough OA in any plant variety to give the mites a lethal dose. 

According to this site you need 5 kg to get 25 grams of OA, you would need 2.5 kg of leaves per hive for a dose the equals the OA shop towel. A sub lethal dose would only help to selectively breed a stronger mites.

http://www.gardenmyths.com/oxalic-acid-rhubarb-leaves-harm-you/

R Oliver's OA shop towel;

http://scientificbeekeeping.com/oxalic-shop-towel-updates/


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

You could try to hang some garlic around your neck, I don't know if it will help with mites but some believe it keeps vampires away. It must work cause I haven't seen any vampires around. LOL
Johno


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

johno said:


> You could try to hang some garlic around your neck, I don't know if it will help with mites but some believe it keeps vampires away. It must work cause I haven't seen any vampires around. LOL
> Johno


<edited> Removed a response that was unnecessary. My appologies to Johno.


Thank you FlowerPlanter. You took a perfectly logical approach and different angle of analysis which I should have thought of myself, but didn't. That's what this site is about, or should be.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah gee Gumpy, I was just trying to give you another urban myth.
Johno


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

johno said:


> Ah gee Gumpy, I was just trying to give you another urban myth.
> Johno


Ok. Sorry. Hasn't been the best week for me.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I thought the response was funny. Not mean spirited at all. Especially since fp had already provided the requested info. Good thought on your part though. Thinking of natural alternative treatments, particularily if one is TF, is exactly what we need to do.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

JWPalmer said:


> I thought the response was funny. Not mean spirited at all. Especially since fp had already provided the requested info. Good thought on your part though. Thinking of natural alternative treatments, particularily if one is TF, is exactly what we need to do.


You're right. I removed the comment.


----------

